
Web Scraping might land you in Jail - techtor
https://zeroequalsfalse.com/posts/webscraping-might-land-you-in-jail/
======
sharemywin
It also might not be.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2019/09/10/linke...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2019/09/10/linkedin-
data-scraping-ruled-legal/#1ca89bb61b54)

------
lamubanao
what about using something like proxycrawl? will that help in anything? They
say it's safe

------
nostrademons
Clickbait title unless you repeatedly circumvent explicit protections to keep
you out of their systems (eg. IP bans and written warnings). Copyright
infringement and ToS violations are both civil infractions, not criminal ones.
It may get you sued, though.

------
zefy
_cough_ python

